# Barn Sour GSD?



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

My pup is 12 weeks and I have been taking him for walks twice a day since he was 9 weeks. We go on a 1/2 mile walk one in the morning, before work and one in the evening, after dinner. He gets lots of puppy play in the afternoon between the kids me and my husband. Lately when we start our walk he just seems he does not want to go, he sits down and does not budge unless I use a treat. If I dont use a treat I really have to encourage him and pull on his leash. After he takes the treat he may go a few steps then plants his butt again. I was thinking of tying a treat to the end of a stick and attaching it to his collar so it was always in front of his nose. Anyway when we round the corner to go home I no longer have to use treats, he perks up and keeps up with me no problem. 
Any ideas?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

is he showing any sign of pain at all???????? 
Has he been to the vet ?????????


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes he has been and is going next week. A couple of weeks ago his paw was squished in the door and he really cried. It appears to be okay I have applied pressure to both paws and have got the same response from him. I am going to have the vet check it out. He still runs during play time and does not favor that paw.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Check the pads of his feet...they could just be tender on pavement


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Macy does the same thing to me. She litterally pulls to go back home but is slow to leave! Other than that, I dont have any input.. hope all go's well at the vet


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rizzodmMy pup is 12 weeks and I have been taking him for walks twice a day since he was 9 weeks. We go on a 1/2 mile walk one in the morning, before work and one in the evening, after dinner. He gets lots of puppy play in the afternoon between the kids me and my husband. Lately when we start our walk he just seems he does not want to go, he sits down and does not budge unless I use a treat. If I dont use a treat I really have to encourage him and pull on his leash. After he takes the treat he may go a few steps then plants his butt again. I was thinking of tying a treat to the end of a stick and attaching it to his collar so it was always in front of his nose. Anyway when we round the corner to go home I no longer have to use treats, he perks up and keeps up with me no problem.
> Any ideas?


Jake's always done this since I got him. He's only 3 months old at this point but he takes off into a run with me on the way back to the house when we walk.


----------



## Tonto (Jan 2, 2008)

My dog did the same thing about that age. He would rather be in his yard than anywhere else. He is about 8 months now, and definitely over it. Loves to go as far as you will take him. 

At about six months he exhibited signs of what I would call pano for about two weeks. Don't know if he was feeling it a little earlier, and just not limping.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow - and I thought my pup was the only one who did this. He does the same thing! (Only we called it "Barn spoilt" - I had a horse who was like this). Anyway, Kodee never does this unless we go down the hill behind our house to our pond. He really likes it down there, but he wants to run back up the hill. I always have him on leash, and I just use this opportunity to try to teach "No pull" command. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. I'm still working on it. But my dog isn't hurt, and he doesn't mind going out away from the house - I think he just loves to run up that big hill!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

My pup did this also at this age- it wasn't pulling in the usual sense but a refusal to go forward! And on the way home? an entirely different story. She's over it now and has been since about 14 weeks. I was advised here to look at what happened while we were out, and what happened when we got home. I was FEEDING when we got home; no wonder she was in a hurry. And our walks consisted of me nagging her not to pull, ignore this, go this way, listen to me......
Now we walk to the wildlife reserve about five minutes from my house, and she gets off leash time to run and explore. Or we go to the beach, which she also loves. and feeding is not associated with the time out at all.


----------

